# LGD / Livestock Guardian Dog Breed Page Project  (Need Pictures too)



## elevan

We're working on developing Breed Pages for each livestock guardian dog (LGD) breed and we need your help.

If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.

More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=159900#p159900

Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.

*Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer. (Send me a PM)*

*Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## elevan

*We need your help obtaining pictures:
*
It is very difficult for those of us making the breed pages to find pics to use for the pages that will not infringe copyrights.

If you have pics of your own, or can get permission to use someone else's pics, please post them here.

ALL breeds are needed.  Male, Female and puppy.

It would be best if there were no other animals in the pics, and no people in the pics please.


----------



## ylevitin

I can help out with information on Caucasian Ovcharkas, have my own pictures of my dogs living-working-guarding farm animals.
Let me know if this is still an active project.
Thanks.


----------



## Southern by choice

What breeds do you still need help with?


----------



## Hacked

I have a critter for your books...

Mother is Great Pyrenees 
Father is Komondor

This, is Odie.







Wants to be a widdle wap dog so badly...


----------



## DebiD

I love it! We have a Great Pyrenees who adopted us and loves our little horses and goats. I thought she was a big lap dog wanna-be!


----------



## elevan

ylevitin said:


> I can help out with information on Caucasian Ovcharkas, have my own pictures of my dogs living-working-guarding farm animals.
> Let me know if this is still an active project.
> Thanks.


@ylevitin  This is still an active project if you are still looking to help out.



Southern by choice said:


> What breeds do you still need help with?


@Southern by choice  Pretty much all of them.  Sorry somehow I completely missed that there were replies to this thread so long ago.  Are you interested in helping out?  We need to get this project back on track and it will be a lot easier on this new platform


----------



## Southern by choice

Sure.


----------



## elevan

Ok, let me know what breeds you want to do and give me a link to their pages when you're done (or almost done)!  Thanks Southern!


----------



## Southern by choice

elevan said:


> Ok, let me know what breeds you want to do and give me a link to their pages when you're done (or almost done)!  Thanks Southern!


Elevan, many of the breeds listed on the page aren't utilized as LGDs and haven't been for 100, 150 years.... would it be better to let you know those ones that are not being used in that capacity? I think sometimes people are looking for something "different" and get these breeds and then realize they are not at all guardians suited for livestock.


----------



## elevan

Southern by choice said:


> Elevan, many of the breeds listed on the page aren't utilized as LGDs and haven't been for 100, 150 years.... would it be better to let you know those ones that are not being used in that capacity? I think sometimes people are looking for something "different" and get these breeds and then realize they are not at all guardians suited for livestock.


Sure shoot me a list of those who aren't being utilized now and I'll make the corrections.


----------



## denimeggs

Maremma female


----------



## BlackAlderRanch

*Maremma Sheepdog*
The Maremma Sheepdog is an Italian livestock guardian dog which has been used to protect the flocks for over 2000 years, especially from the wolf.
Some livestock guardian breeds have not performed the task of guarding livestock for many years because of the disappearance of the wolf from areas of civilization. The Maremma Sheepdog, however, has never stopped working, because the wolf has never disappeared from the central Italian Apennine Mountains in it's native country of Italy, where it is still being used to this day.
National Breed Club: The Maremma Sheepdog Club of America 



Adult female Maremma Sheepdog guarding poultry.




Maremma Sheepdog puppy.


----------



## Jake

ylevitin said:


> I can help out with information on Caucasian Ovcharkas, have my own pictures of my dogs living-working-guarding farm animals.
> Let me know if this is still an active project.
> Thanks.


 
I am looking for one right now, who has any?


----------



## Southern by choice

Jake said:


> I am looking for one right now, who has any?


You may want to post this in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum

http://www.backyardherds.com/forums/buy-sell-trade.15/


----------



## Pips

Jake said:


> I am looking for one right now, who has any?


I have a few   but no puppies atm.


----------



## Pips

Some more.  First one just for fun.
I will post some more puppy ones later in the week



My male giving Canadian Dick (no pun intended), our family friend, a big hug.  He sees Dick once a year if that and always remembers him like a lost lover.



My god daughter thought as it was -20 C outside a fleece was needed  



On guard out on the front of the estate where there is no fence atm.  He was watching a group of men walking past while I took pictures of him.  It still amazes me after 16 years of owning this breed how they protect without ever failing.  A CO will find the highest point near the herd and nothing will ever get missed.



We have guests so he is tied up, given a bone after a two hour grooming session, he looks a little pretty but it didn't last for long.



Male when he was 4 weeks old



One of our females at 3 months having a bath in the tub, she was a bit of a Diva.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pips said:


> Some more.  First one just for fun.
> I will post some more puppy ones later in the week
> View attachment 2775 View attachment 2774
> View attachment 2770 View attachment 2773 View attachment 2771View attachment 2772



Beautiful
Love your dogs.


----------



## Pips

So as promised some puppy photos.

1.  A few days after arrival at home, 8 weeks, and you can see he is still dark ... they lighten as the age, and depending on seasons later.  Winter coats in my experience seem to be darker while summer lighter, even with little to no sun.




He is 3 months here and starting to lighten considerably.  This is the age he started to protect the family and chased a neighbour from the front garden   By about six months they are truly capable of inflicting a lot of damage or worse, so are capable guardians much earlier than most breeds.




4 months here summer coat ... he coat will not change much now, except for seasonal.
If inside he always chooses to lie near a door, outside at the highest point on the property between animals & woods.


----------



## Devonviolet

Hi @elevan,
Do you still need Breed photos?  I have the Sire and Dam Of my Maremma puppies.
SIre - 3 year old imported from Italy




Dam - 4 years old. Her Sire was imported from Italy


----------



## JASTECH

Here is my male Kangal, seems he don't like raccoons. His parents were both imported from Africa. I had him flown in when he was 5 weeks young do to the imprinting of this breed.


----------



## Southern by choice

Cute puppy! 

Why is he chained?


----------



## JASTECH

That was before my wife abandoned me and our 3 yr old boy. He now gets to run, first I had to repair a hole the billy made in the chain link fence that other goats followed him through. They even climbed over my 3x6 squared fence like a ladder. There are APBT's on chain spots also, didn't want anybody hurt. Kangal wanted to play but others didn't. Now he is about 125 lbs. and walks the entire fence line guarding, he's my buddy.


----------



## Baymule

Nice looking dog!


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad you have him . I bet he loves your son. 
My kids (human ones) cannot imagine NOT having our LGD's.


----------



## JASTECH

Here he is with his raccoon tug toy.


----------



## JASTECH

Southern, he does. He's my shadow when I'm in his area then wines when I leave. I hope to find him a mate once moved to Texas as he is awesome.


----------



## JASTECH

Two days ago Seafu caught a opossum, he knows what don't belong in his area. If he can't get to it he will keep barking at it while watching intently. Then I go to him to see what the alarm is about, praise him for a good job.


----------



## JASTECH

One thing I do before Siafu gets his food had him give me a kiss, but only when I ask him. This reinforces my alpha position to him. He's a primitive breed and use to be listed under rare breeds. I had a CO, but didn't like her moods.


----------



## JASTECH

Oops, noticed I spelled his name incorrectly on a post. Its Siafu, named him after them painful ants do to the breeds hard bite. Found that out too one day I gave Siafu a deer leg, he bit through it like if it were a cracker.


----------



## Carrosaur

Are we still needing breed pages? I know a bit about all the breeds, dogs are my thing! But I only own a Great Pyrenees! 

Here he is, he's a year old and his name is Moose.


----------



## JASTECH

Here are more of Siafu, my Kangal.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Carrosaur  he is a handsome boy!

@JASTECH  How sweeeeet! Love his eyes!


----------



## JASTECH

Southern by choice said:


> @Carrosaur  he is a handsome boy!
> 
> @JASTECH  How sweeeeet! Love his eyes!


Thank you on Siafu's eyes. He almost weighs what I do.


----------



## tressa27884

Pips said:


> I have a few   but no puppies atm.  View attachment 2756


Where are you located?  Do you ever have puppies for sale?


----------



## parson45

Mine are Great Pyrenes 3/4 --- Anatolian Shepherd 1/4, so not a single breed. They do know their job. I've found one dead coyote, one dead fox, and after a badger raided the hen house, I found badger parts.


----------



## Heidi A Madison

Berkley our BMD


----------



## Prairie Fleur

Is there a Sarplaininac page? I have 2 LGDs, a Pyrenees and a Sarplaininac Anatolian cross.


----------



## BrendaMNgri

Who was it here who wanted a Bernese Mt. Dog?  

@TAH was it you?  Thought you'd enjoy this.

http://lrumler.bangordailynews.com/a-fair-to-middling-farm-dog-is-hard-to-find/


----------



## The Angry Hen

I am not sure if this is still up and running, but mind if I add? I haven't seen and Shetland Sheepdogs yet. Is it still valid if I haven't used the breed for herding? (Yet, but I intend to in the future). 

Charlie, the very hipper, overactive, fast as all get out, dog. He will not be the one I use for herding though. (Due to his hipper tendency)...(I only have chickens at the moment. I don't really mean herd them, but protect them). ;-) 

Here's Charlie. I believe he's a sable Shetland with a bit of blue bloodlines. (He's edited in my profile photograph too).





He's Medium sized.



 



 



 

Then I have Sammie, he's thirteen years of age, meanwhile Charlie's two. Sammie is more relaxed and quiet. He might do the trick for herding chickens. He is already more tame than Charlie.






 

Everybody here has wonderful dogs. Each breed is great. 

Sincerely,
-Kaitlyn


----------



## Elle

elevan said:


> Ok, let me know what breeds you want to do and give me a link to their pages when you're done (or almost done)!  Thanks Southern!


I'll do Maremma.  I've had them since 2001, made the mistakes, learned a few tricks from them,  and since 2006 raise and condition them to become turnkey predator control teams.  I serve on the board of directors as well as serving the general public through converting a 'rescue' into a viable predator control dog, counsel breeders and the clients and provide startup consulting services.  I rarely let puppies go, preferring to send them out as part of a pair or a team, and so I have a lot of pics over the years but most of them include other animals in the pics with them.  I'll have to wade through my files looking for pics that will allow me to crop out the undesirables, lol.  I have two pair ready to go now so can make sure to take such pics as can meet the needs of this forum's breed pages, too as I'm taking pics for ads.


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5

This is I’m Pyrenees puppy. She is now about 4 months old. 
Her name is Bella


----------



## drdoolittle

My 5 year old Great Pyrenees and her pups, whose father is a red fawn Anatolian shepherd (at 9 weeks old).

Red is Cara (female).
White/tan is Hondo (male).

They are now about 12 weeks old and between 40-50 lbs!

Momma is a great LGD....has already scared off vultures/raccoons/opossums.
Pups are already displaying wonderful LGD behaviors.....Cara ADORES the mini horse and goats, Hondo often stands watch over the livestock when Cara is off playing.


----------



## AmberLops

drdoolittle said:


> My 5 year old Great Pyrenees and her pups, whose father is a red fawn Anatolian shepherd (at 9 weeks old).
> 
> Red is Cara (female).
> White/tan is Hondo (male).
> 
> They are now about 12 weeks old and between 40-50 lbs!
> 
> Momma is a great LGD....has already scared off vultures/raccoons/opossums.
> Pups are already displaying wonderful LGD behaviors.....Cara ADORES the mini horse and goats, Hondo often stands watch over the livestock when Cara is off playing.View attachment 66236 View attachment 66237 View attachment 66238 View attachment 66239 View attachment 66240 View attachment 66241 View attachment 66242


They're adorable!


----------



## Daxigait

elevan said:


> *We need your help obtaining pictures:*
> 
> It is very difficult for those of us making the breed pages to find pics to use for the pages that will not infringe copyrights.
> 
> If you have pics of your own, or can get permission to use someone else's pics, please post them here.
> 
> ALL breeds are needed.  Male, Female and puppy.
> 
> It would be best if there were no other animals in the pics, and no people in the pics please.


Maremmas pup of mine Shamar close to three months  one on a Friday rushed out and one on a wet day all flat


----------



## Lcampbell1515

elevan said:


> We have a Pyrenees/Antolian/Karakachan mixWe're working on developing Breed Pages for each livestock guardian dog (LGD) breed and we need your help.
> 
> If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.
> 
> More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> 
> A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=159900#p159900
> 
> Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.
> 
> *Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer. (Send me a PM)*
> 
> *Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


I love the Pyrenees. They are great with people and other dogs but they do their job for anything they feel doesn't fit in that category. I've also found they can sense when someone has bad intentions and they will be defensive accordingly. They are smart and trainable IF they feel like it's necessary which is the only downside. We have a male Pyrenees which had to be neutered because he was part of an oops litter and had back leg problems and a Pyrenees-Antolian Shepard mix who is awesome.


elevan said:


> We're working on developing Breed Pages for each livestock guardian dog (LGD) breed and we need your help.
> 
> If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.
> 
> More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> 
> A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=159900#p159900
> 
> Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.
> 
> *Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer. (Send me a PM)*
> 
> *Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


Pyrenees/Anti


elevan said:


> We're working on developing Breed Pages for each livestock guardian dog (LGD) breed and we need your help.
> 
> If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.
> 
> More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> 
> A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=159900#p159900
> 
> Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.
> 
> *Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer. (Send me a PM)*
> 
> *Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


We have a Pyrenees/Antolian/Karakachan mix. She's a little more people focused than we want her to be but she stays with our goats and won't leave their pasture unless they do.


----------



## Fishychix

What would be an “average” price for a LGD? I have a five year plan to get our current place sold and moved onto a few acres. I know next to nothing about LGDs. I plan on having some goats and/or sheep and fowl. Keeping up with chickens and my rabbitry and plan on adding turkeys and ducks, at least. Maybe a donkey and a few cattle. It really depends on how much property we will be able to afford. Im hoping at least 5-10 acres. 
I do realize there really won’t be an average price really, but an idea would be appreciated. 
TIA


----------

